# TB Gelding Critique



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey, all! So since I just had my old QH critiqued I figured I would ask for critiques on a TB gelding that I'm currently leasing.
Info about him:
His name is Casino and he is a 6 year old ~16.1h TB gelding. He was bred to race but didn't pass the preliminary racing tests because he didn't have the drive. He was then donated to a barn owner who then gave him to the woman who has him currently. Minimal work has been done with Casino in the last 5 years. They said he had 30 hours of riding time, and that's being generous, when I went to first see him early April. He's been more or less a field ornament while the other more experienced horses in the field got the attention by going to shows, trail rides, etc. He's like the rejected step-son. They got him to be the daughter's eventer but she decided to keep with dressage on her other horse so Casino hasn't had a job. Right now he is a bit underweight and definitely under-muscled. This is a lease to possible own deal so I may buy him if all goes well and accordingly. Tell me what you think if you're able to look past all his boo-boos from the other horses and stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a good looking boy, even under all of those battle scars! I actually really like him. Solid bones, good, straight legs, good hooves, nice length of back, not as huge of a wither as much race bred TBs, and a very sweet expression. If I'm being picky, he has a pretty straight shoulder but I don't see why he couldn't make a phenominal mount for someone. Shame he's just been sitting!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty nice horse. Not a bad top line. Decent length of back. nicely angled hind legs. Straight in front. Shoulder is a bit steep but not bad. Neck ties in nicely. 

He could use just a little more weight.. but other than that he is very nice horse. 

He will look super shed out and polished up in his summer coat.


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! If I do buy him, depending on the vet check, he will be more properly fed and will gain weight to an ideal. Plus, I'd be working him more. I'm excited for his summer coat- I love the sleek look of their coats when it's warm 

is there anything else that jumps out?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Might be a little tied in at the knee. Not bad tho.


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Would there be any reason that he couldn't jump? That's my plan for him if I purchase him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

This has nothing to do with conformation, but he is freaking adorable! I wanna cuddle him. He has a beautiful face.

I don't think he has the conformation to make a phenomenal jumper, but I can't see anything that says that he can't do a decent job at it


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

take it slow and easy. If he shows heat and swelling in the tendons when jumping look for a pair of good fetlock sling boots to help support his pastern dropping as he lands. 

I think he will be fine unless you are looking at Grand Prix....


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

We're doing a lot of walking and trotting right now with backing up as well. Just trying to build his muscle and top line. I'll feel for heat. What's the major thing about him that would prevent him from going far with jumping?
I'll never go Grand Prix. I'm just wondering  
I'll feel for heat when we do more work. We're going very slowly right now to work him up and train him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity, does he seem to have very prominent withers or closer to "standard"?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

seem prominent but will become less so with weight and work.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think he has a super cute face and kind expression. Others have covered the conformation issues. The biggest thing to prevent him from being a high level jumper will be his shoulder. It is quite straight and the point of shoulder is low, so he will have a harder time bringing his front legs up tight or for really high jumps. I really like his hind end!


----------

